# American Airlines Mechanic Pleads Guilty To Sabotaging Plane In Miami



## 1QTPie (Dec 19, 2019)

https://nypost.com/2019/12/19/ameri...-guilty-to-sabotaging-plane-in-miami-reports/

*A California mechanic who worked for American Airlines for more than 30 years has pleaded guilty to tampering with an aircraft in a deal to avoid a maximum sentence of 20 years in prison, according to reports.*

*Abdul-Majeed Marouf Ahmed Alani, 60, admitted using a piece of foam to sabotage the plane’s air module system — which reports aircraft speed, pitch, and other flight data to pilots — on a July 17 flight from Miami to the Bahamas with 150 passengers aboard the aircraft.*

“I do admit the guilt,” he said through an Arabic interpreter in Miami federal court Wednesday, according to the Miami Herald.

Alani — who lived in California, but commuted to Miami International Airport — told prosecutors he didn’t want to harm any passengers when he tampered with the navigation system, but when asked if he would take his own family on a jet without one, he replied “No.”

*None of the 150 passengers on the plane was injured from his attempted sabotage because the plane never left the ground, authorities said.

An error alert appeared as pilots were powering up the aircraft, which caused the flight to be aborted and taken out of service for routine maintenance, according to the outlet. Passengers were subsequently moved to another plane.

Alani told federal investigators he disabled the system that morning because he was upset about how union contract negotiations with the airline had stalled. He said he wanted to make additional overtime for maintenance on the plane, the Herald reported.*

During a detention hearing in September, federal prosecutors said Alani displayed support for ISIS by making statements about wishing Allah would use “divine powers” to harm non-Muslims while sharing ISIS videos on his cellphone.

Alani also reportedly told arresting agents he had an “evil side.” He was not charged with any terrorism-related offense, according to the outlet.

“He made a terrible mistake,” his attorney, Jonathan S. Meltz said Wednesday, according to the Wall Street Journal. “Terrible, terrible lapse in judgment, but it does not make him a terrible man.”

American Airlines also issued a statement following Alani’s plea deal.

“We are grateful for the work of the FBI, the U.S. Attorney’s Office and other officials in resolving this matter,” the statement read. “American Airlines has fully cooperated throughout the investigation. After we learned about the allegations, we inspected aircraft that Mr. Alani had worked on to ensure that they were safe.”

Alani faces up to three years in prison. His sentencing is set for March 4.


----------



## fluffyforever (Dec 19, 2019)

1QTPie said:


> “He made a terrible mistake,” his attorney, Jonathan S. Meltz said Wednesday, according to the Wall Street Journal. “Terrible, terrible lapse in judgment, but it does not make him a terrible man.”


Since when does sabotaging a passenger vehicle not make you a terrible person but just a lapse in judgement? A lapse in judgment would be kicking over a trash can in anger, not potentially harming 150 people. The man is horrible.


----------



## cocosweet (Dec 19, 2019)

I already don't like flying. 

It was not a mistake. I need for individuals to familiarize themselves with a dictionary. Putting  737 brakes on a 747 is a mistake. Putting foam (that you know doesn't belong) on a electronic device that pilots rely on is not.

Make him eat pork and feed him to the rats.


----------



## Southernbella. (Dec 19, 2019)

That's attempted murder in my book.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 19, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> That's attempted murder in my book.


I was going to say why aren't the charges more substantial? He should be hit with all the charges.


----------



## Theresamonet (Dec 20, 2019)

He faces up to 3 years only.  He shouldn't have been offered a plea deal.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 20, 2019)

From reading the article , I’m thinking that he knew the plane would be grounded because of what he did, so i don’t think he thought the people would be in danger,,,But still!


----------



## Covagirlm (Dec 20, 2019)

cocosweet said:


> Make him eat pork and feed him to the rats.




I like your style.


----------



## Everything Zen (Dec 20, 2019)

I think airplane sabotage, threats, etc. should be in their own category of domestic terrorism.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 20, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> I think airplane sabotage, threats, etc. should be in their own category of domestic terrorism.


It's not?! That's why I'm so surprised with the leniency.


----------



## Laela (Dec 20, 2019)

ITA.. But with most of airline mechanics being white, (Innanet says 80%), I can see what that's  not the case!



Everything Zen said:


> I think airplane sabotage, threats, etc. *should be in their own category of domestic terrorism.*


----------



## [email protected]@ (Dec 22, 2019)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> From reading the article , I’m thinking that he knew the plane would be grounded because of what he did, so i don’t think he thought the people would be in danger,,,But still!



Agreed. They wrote this article in a way to link him to ISIS. It explicitly say *He said he wanted to make additional overtime for maintenance on the plane, the Herald reported. *The thing is... He just happens to be Muslim.

This is terrible all around though.


----------



## chocolat79 (Dec 23, 2019)

Dude should've gotten the max. They shouldn't even have allowed for a plea deal. What if the plane had taken off?? He's absolutely a terrible man for potentially risking over a hundred lives for some freaking OT. I hope he NEVER finds another job!


----------



## Everything Zen (Dec 23, 2019)

[email protected]@ said:


> Agreed. They wrote this article in a way to link him to ISIS. It explicitly say *He said he wanted to make additional overtime for maintenance on the plane, the Herald reported. *The thing is... He just happens to be Muslim.
> 
> This is terrible all around though.



Yooooooooo!!!! Muslims can’t be out here in these streets tampering with planes all willy nilly in 2019 and not have people think- terrorist activity.  It is what is and I’m NOT even sorry for initially making that association.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Dec 23, 2019)

[email protected]@ said:


> Agreed. They wrote this article in a way to link him to ISIS. It explicitly say *He said he wanted to make additional overtime for maintenance on the plane, the Herald reported. *The thing is... He just happens to be Muslim.
> 
> I thought it was that simple too until I got to this part :
> 
> ...



I thought it was that simple too until I got to this part :

*During a detention hearing in September, federal prosecutors said Alani displayed support for ISIS by making statements about wishing Allah would use “divine powers” to harm non-Muslims while sharing ISIS videos on his cellphone.

Alani also reportedly told arresting agents he had an “evil side.” He was not charged with any terrorism-related offense, according to the outlet.*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Laela (Dec 23, 2019)

Yeah, I can see that Muslims and planes don't mix, esp since 9/11.
But don't forget about that crazy dude that stole a passenger jet last year and took it for a joy ride..he wasn't Muslim , and that act surely was a terroristic one, with all the folks' lives at risk on the ground while he does his foolishness. I guarantee if a Muslim was the pilot, he'd have gotten shot down.. 





Everything Zen said:


> Yooooooooo!!!! Muslims can’t be out here in these streets tampering with planes all willy nilly in 2019 and not have people think- terrorist activity.  It is what is and I’m NOT even sorry for initially making that association.


----------



## Everything Zen (Dec 23, 2019)

^^^^ Agree 100%


----------



## discodumpling (Dec 23, 2019)

He worked in America for American Airlines for 30 yrs yet he needed a translator in court??  Oh the irony of it all.


----------



## metro_qt (Dec 23, 2019)

discodumpling said:


> He worked in America for American Airlines for 30 yrs yet he needed a translator in court??  Oh the irony of it all.


That's what I noticed


----------



## Laela (Dec 26, 2019)

I chuckled reading this... reminds me of Spanish speakers who've lived here for years and when confronted or questioned, they suddenly _"No hablo ingles"_  and start speaking only in Spanish 



discodumpling said:


> He worked in America for American Airlines for 30 yrs yet he needed a translator in court??  Oh the irony of it all.


----------

